# Comfortable Girths (English) and Breast Collars For Trails



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a few fleece-lined girths, and they held up well the first few years of their life and now they show the webbing through but are still comfortable for the horse. I found one I like, I think *THIS* is the one I have, never rubs and my horses seem comfortable in it.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Ooh, I like very much!  Easy to clean too!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Super easy, I just wipe a sponge over it!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

equiniphile said:


> found one I like, I think *THIS* is the one I have, never rubs and my horses seem comfortable in it.


I use this one too on all saddles - English and Western.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Went to Horsetown today and bought the girth, along with a load of other stuff. I'm totally broke.  I got the dressage version, since my AP saddle leans towards dressage with its excessively long flaps. I'm going to try it on my horse tomarrow to see how it works out.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I use this one too on all saddles - English and Western.


 How do you get it to attach to a Western saddle?


----------

